# Happy Birthday Chelsea!!!



## Elorien (Apr 1, 2005)

(that would be April 1st)















Have a flippin' sweet bday





(I built you a cake)

*Everyone give Chelsea bday spanks, she loves it*


----------



## archangeli (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday!

and April Fools


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

chelsea!!!! happy birthday!!!

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=414


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chelsea!! Hope you have a wonderful day!





 to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 dear Chelsea....





 to you!


----------



## omegakitty (Apr 1, 2005)

*Happy b-day!*

Oh what fun to be an April fool's baby!!! Happy Birthday baby!!!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 1, 2005)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHELSEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 1, 2005)

*Happy Freakin' Birthday!!!!*

I caught you a delicious bass.


----------



## may_cup (Apr 1, 2005)

*Happy Birthday Chelsea!!! *\o/**

Have a good one!


----------



## MacLover (Apr 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHELSEA!!!!















Hope you have a WONDERFUL day!!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy birthday Chelsea
hope that you have fun on yoiur birthday. Thanks


----------



## bazaarish (Apr 1, 2005)

happy birthdaY!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday darling!

*spanks* Heheheee

Mouuuuuuuhaaaaaaaaaa *kiss*


----------



## Suzanne (Apr 1, 2005)

Hey girl!!

I'm not around here too often, but I HAD to come and visit to wish you a very HAPPY HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Hope it's a great one!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 1, 2005)

LMFAO SANNE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehehehehehehehe thanks guys


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chelsea. 
May I ask how old are you today? Thanks


----------



## KIT (Apr 1, 2005)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!!!!!
SO HOW OLD ARE YOU???


mine is on Sunday.yay for us


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

congratulations KIT on your birthday being on Sunday. Thanks


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 1, 2005)

im 19


----------



## Sanne (Apr 1, 2005)

whoohooo!! happy 19th birthday!!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Happy Birthday darling!

*spanks* Heheheee

Mouuuuuuuhaaaaaaaaaa *kiss*_

 

thats hot


----------



## foreveratorifan (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy bday you youngster! 

Have a great one and do something fantabulously fun!


----------



## midnightlouise (Apr 1, 2005)

Hope you're having a wonderful day!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 1, 2005)

happy 19th birthday Chelsea.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 1, 2005)

Hehe Chelsea, if you want more kisses, you just have to ask.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wow you're young! 19 years old is hot!


----------



## toropcheh (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chelsea! Yay for April babies!    Hope you have as wonderful a day as I plan on having on the 9th (my 21st birthday)!!


----------



## KIT (Apr 1, 2005)

hey i will be 21 too on sunday!!!!!
oh yeah im gettting F'd up!!!


----------



## kissablethoughts (Apr 1, 2005)

.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 1, 2005)

Happy Birthday Chelsea!


----------



## Janice (Apr 2, 2005)

boobies!


----------



## Jessica (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## mandyjw82 (Apr 2, 2005)

happy birthday !!!


----------



## Demosthenes (Apr 2, 2005)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 3, 2005)

***is hungover***


----------

